# New member looking for original Gaggia Classic



## JamieDumont (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all!

New member here. Suddenly decided that I should save myself a lot of money by getting an espresso machine (spending a lot at nearby cafes). Research suggests that one of the original Gaggia Classics will be my best buy, both cost and longevity wise.

I'll probably be on the lookout for a second hand one either here, or on eBay. The ones heres will obviously be fine, but is there anything I should look out for on the eBay ones?

Failing that, what's the consensus on the 2015 ones, there seems to be divided opinions...

Cheers,

Jamie.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Selling mine on here, open to reasonable offers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jamie and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Mark (*gaggiamanualservice)* often has refurbed machines available and he is one of the most qualified and reputable Gaggia dealers I know of

The pre-2015 machines are certainly worth looking for, as they are solid machines and can be worked on by almost anyone (when it comes to replacing worn parts)

Don't forget to budget for a decent grinder too

Iberital MC2 as absolute minimum


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Something like this is ideal

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23265-Gaggia-Classic-MC2-Grinder-and-bits


----------



## JamieDumont (Apr 11, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for the swift reply! There does seem to be plenty of solid machines around. Would you say there's a compelling argument for finding a pre-2015 version?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Unsure when they started fitting the non adjustable OPV valve so look out for one that you can adjust, mine is a 2012 and is adjustable but I know from previous posts 2015 ones aren't'.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely pre-2015 should be fine. Mine was 2013 one and could be modded.

Gaggia was taken over by Phillips in approx 2009/2010. Any Gaggia Classics before this have a larger solenoid too.

Great first machine.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine will also be for sale soon, with my grinder. The machine has the Opv mod done and the rancillio steam wand fitted. The grinder is a Mazzer Super Jolly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Mine will also be for sale soon, with my grinder. The machine has the Opv mod done and the rancillio steam wand fitted. The grinder is a Mazzer Super Jolly.


Great grinder and machine combo.

I'd previously had my Classic paired with a Mignon (which is a brilliant grinder) but the SJ made a huge jump in shot quality.


----------



## JamieDumont (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll do a bit more reading and will aim to pick one up in the near future.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure where you're based but there is also a really well modded classic that's up for grabs with a MC2. MC2 is not as good as a Mignon or SJ but will get you started. It comes with a load of kit if you can collect from the Midlands.


----------



## JamieDumont (Apr 11, 2015)

I did see that. Brilliant deal, unfortunately I'm based in London with little opportunity to travel.


----------

